# need name suggestions...



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

For a paint your own pottery store  

Y'all helped out once with some creative names for our kid's square dancing group. Now, I'm in need of a business name.
My best friend is starting her own paint your own pottery store here in town, and needs name suggestions. I don't have a creative thought in my head. The two she's playing with are Playful Pottery and Barrel of Monkeys. Only problem with the monkey one is there's a clothing boutique called 3 Monkeys that everybody would probably think of. 

Soooo...anyone wanna give it a shot?? :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I Made it!
From My Own Hands!
Lovingly Made


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ohh..I like I Made It.

Dh suggested.."Tritia's Friend's Pottery Store" ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, you are such a tease!!! I was sure you were bringing home Twyla!!!

a pot in the hand...
watch pot...
pottery barn ha ha ha 
the painted pot


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL Missy, not so much. But, I am going to see Gus, that maltese I posted over the weekend. Met a girl looking for a maltese, and I'm meeting her up there to look at him. Why she wants me to go?? No clue. But, I can't pass up a chance to cuddle this pup.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12661582

I like 
the painted pot. it was one of my friend's suggestions, too.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hands Have It


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

What about "Color me wonderful"?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

carohav said:


> The Hands Have It


Whew, I like that better than mine!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hands and Hearts


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

"Paint Your Heart Out" was a local, now defunct pottery shop.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

There's one in Seaside that we go to every year...it's called "Fired Up."


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Just Kiln' Time was the potter store in town. The owner left, now no store. Sad. But I always thought the name was cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There is one near me called "Color Me Mine", I also like "Pottery Wheel", or Pottery Place

Tell her to stay away from names that won't hint to people what kind of business it is, ditch the 3 monkey idea, its cute, but with a business like that, she needs to make it pretty obvious what it is by name.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

I like Mintchips name she gave or you could use Hand Made by Me!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, I've emailed her these suggestions, ty!!!!

I wonder if you can use a name that another store has in another state???
I'm sure she could find out the "law" on that. I loved a couple that were already used. Kiln' time..Color Me Mine. 
So many good ideas.


----------

